# Anyone from Tampa area go to Honeymoon Island?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do! It's five minutes from my house!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW Honeymoon Island is LEASHED ONLY and you get a ticket if they're off. Also the burrs are bad. Let's meet at Dunedin dog park  All fenced... five minutes away... it's off Keene and, um... Solon?


----------

